# Gösselsdorfer See



## Mario Goetza (8. Juni 2010)

Hallo da draußen.
Hat jemand von Euch schon einmal am Gösselsdorfer See gefischt?Fahre da im Urlaub hin und der See soll zum Hotel (Wallerwirt)gehören.


----------



## Trickyfisher (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gösselsdorfer See*

Hi Mario
Ich war vor vielen Jahren mal dort, ist ein super Gewässer für Karpfen und Waller.
Gefischt wird hauptsächlich vom Boot aus, das du vom Wallerwirt bekommst, es gibt nur wenige Stellen, wo man am Ufer rankommt, und die sind bald belegt.
Pack richtig starkes Gerät ein, 40-45er Schnur ist nicht verkehrt, die Viecher können dort wirklich groß werden und stehen oft mitten in den Seerosen drin.
Das Gewässer ist stellenweise mit dichten Seerosenfeldern bedeckt, in den Lücken dazwischen oder am Schilfrand wird gefischt.
Die Gegend ist herrlich und die Kärntner Küche sowieso, du wirst es genießen.
Johannes


----------



## Mario Goetza (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gösselsdorfer See*

Ich danke Dir für die Antwort.So etwa hat es mein Kumpel auch erzählt


----------



## Nebelhorn (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gösselsdorfer See*

War in den 90er Jahren recht oft dort. Das letzte Mal habe ich vor sieben Jahren meinen Urlaub in Gösselsdorf verbracht. Seitdem bin ich allerdings nicht mehr da gewesen. Deshalb ist mein Kenntnisstand in Bezug auf dieses Gewässer vielleicht nicht mehr ganz aktuell.

Habe am Gösselsdorfer See wahre Sternstunden beim Karpfenangeln vom verankerten Boot aus erlebt. Mehrere Kapitale über 10 Kilo in einer Nacht sind - wenn es gut läuft - absolut möglich. Wichtig ist in jedem Falle - wie Trickyfisher schon geschrieben hat - eine ordentlich starke Schnur (um die 040er monofil sollte man schon haben). Da Du es bei einem großen Karpfen kaum verhindern kannst, dass der Fisch in die Seerosen türmt, rate ich von geflochtener Hauptschnur dringend ab. Einen kapitalen Burschen aus einem weitläufigen und stellenweise auch sehr dichten Seerosenfeld "herauszupumpen", ist doch ein ziemlicher Kraftakt. Und da sich geflochtene Schnur nicht dehnt, besteht nur allzu leicht die Gefahr, dass der Haken ausschlitzt. 
Hinweisen möchte ich auch darauf, dass der Grund des Sees größtenteils mit einer dicken und weichen Schlammschicht bedeckt ist. Willst Du am Boden fischen, rate ich deshalb dazu, mit eher leichten Bleigewichten (keine Selbsthakmontage!) zu fischen und entweder das Blei an einem Seitenarm aus Schnur anzubringen oder aber mit langem Vorfach zu fischen.

Meine Erfolge beim Wallerfischen am Gösselsdorfer See waren dagegen eher mäßig. Mein größter Waller dort hatte gerade einmal 1,20 Meter. Gefreut habe ich mich damals trotzdem sehr. Außerdem habe ich mich auch immer viel mehr auf die Karpfenangelei konzentriert. Der See hat sicherlich einen guten Wallerbestand und es sind ohne Zweifel auch ein paar ganz stattliche Exemplare drin.

Den Hechtbestand habe ich eigentlich immer als zufriedenstellend bis gut empfunden. Wobei es in dieser Hinsicht sicherlich bessere Gewässer in Kärnten gibt. Meistens gehen kleinere Hechte an die Angel. Hin und wieder werden aber auch größere Brocken gefangen. Ein Versuch lohnt sich allemal.

Und wenn man mal nicht angelt: Dann kann auch ich die Kärntner Gegend und Küche nur wärmstens empfehlen. Nicht zu vergessen auch die urige Fischerstube im Gasthof Wallerwirt.

Ein Urlaub beim Wallerwirt lohnt sich im Ergebnis immer - sogar dann, wenn die Fische mal schlecht beißen (was natürlich auch vorkommen kann).


----------



## Mario Goetza (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gösselsdorfer See*

Danke Nebelhorn.
Auf welchen Köder hast Du die Waller gefangen?


----------



## Nebelhorn (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gösselsdorfer See*

Ich habe dort alle Waller auf toten Köderfisch gefangen. Den besagten von 1,20 m auf eine Rotfeder von etwa 25 cm Länge. Einige Angler sollen auch mit Tawurmbündel recht erfolgreich gewesen sein. Ich persönlich würde aber den Köderfisch vorziehen.


----------



## Mario Goetza (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gösselsdorfer See*

Hallo Nebelhorn

Ich Danke Dir


----------

